# Historicism and Islam



## Scott (Jan 26, 2005)

According to historicism, what is the role of Islam in the future?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm not sure I know the answer to the question of Islam's role in the future according to historicist interpretation, except to affirm that the light of gosel shall prevail in what are now dark Muslim lands, and that every tongue and every tribe shall confess that Jesus Christ is Lord. This the postmillennial teaching generally. 

Historicists generally interpret Islam's rise in light of one of the Seven Trumpets of Revelation: 



> 5. Army of Demon Locusts - Rise and spread of Islam 630-786 AD
> 
> All Historicists believe the 5th trumpet (Rev. 9: 1-6) refers to the golden age of the Arabs with the emergence of Islam under Mohammed, and the 6th trumpet (Rev. 9: 13-15) refers to the Turks.



Source: http://www.geocities.com/ke_solutions/Tidbits/historicism.htm

See also the writings of Dr. F. Nigel Lee on Islam per Calvin, Luther and the Bible:

http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs6/calvislam/calvislam.html

http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs/loiatp/loiatp.html

http://www.dr-fnlee.org/docs/iitb/iitb.html


----------



## Scott (Jan 26, 2005)

As I recall, Jonathan Edwards, taking a historicist position, argued for a coming religious battle in which the papacy, Isalm, and something else would join together. As I recall, Isalm was one of the "frogs" here:




> 12The sixth angel poured out his bowl on the great river Euphrates, and its water was dried up to prepare the way for the kings from the East. 13Then I saw three evil[a] spirits that looked like frogs; they came out of the mouth of the dragon, out of the mouth of the beast and out of the mouth of the false prophet. 14They are spirits of demons performing miraculous signs, and they go out to the kings of the whole world, to gather them for the battle on the great day of God Almighty.



[Edited on 1-26-2005 by Scott]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2005)

That's intriguing. Do you know where Edwards wrote about that? I am guessing his History of the Work of Redemption, but I don't see it there so far.

[Edited on 26-1-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, it was:

Edwards, Jonathan, Apocalyptic writings.
Publisher: Yale University Press, 
Pub Date: 1977. 
Pages: x, 501 p. ; 
ISBN: 0300019459 


[Edited on 1-26-2005 by Scott]


----------

